# New here but not new



## samgraves82 (Oct 9, 2019)

37 yo "muscle enthusiast"  ive been playing on other forums a while but my new rep position has brought me here. I only want to help, learn, and be social whilst following the rules so please let me know if i cross any lines. Loom forward to socializing with everyone here!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail


----------



## Arnold (Oct 9, 2019)

Welcome.


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 9, 2019)

Prince said:


> Welcome.


Thank you sir
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail


----------



## ordawg1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Welcome aboard ~OD


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 10, 2019)

ordawg1 said:


> Welcome aboard ~OD


Thanks brother!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail


----------



## Pcushion (Oct 11, 2019)

Welcome brother good to have you.


----------



## brazey (Oct 12, 2019)

Welcome....​


----------

